# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Educational Partner, social robot, Panasonic Corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Panasonic Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Social Robot "Educational Partner" | Future Tech at #PanasonicIFA 2017

Published on Sep 1, 2017




> This social robot offering a number of services in collaboration with educational institutes encourages children's autonomous growth through interactive play. A built-in camera takes photographs of your children with their spontaneous reactions to the robot, keeping a record of their growth. The robot itself also learns and becomes more intelligent day by day.

----------


## Airicist

"cocotto" Child-care Partner Robot | #PanasonicCEATEC 2017

Published on Oct 2, 2017




> A spherical social robot designed to help infants build their senses by motion, conversation and connection to the cloud service.

----------

